# ALmost done wid the sled



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Ive been working on this boat off and on for a year or so and decided it was time to finish real close , just a few more things. I posted this on Face book the other day putting it up on here and a few other places I had a guy that lives out in west mobile, Alabama, Semmes area Howells ferry road and snow road he bent and welded my rails on my boat his names Brad Delaney his phone number is 1-251- 508-3304 he does really good work and is real reasonable anything aluminum he can do it give him a call and tell him Frank Bunkley sent ya.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks good man.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Frank
How do you have those lights mounted to the boat?


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I kind of strayed away from hps because of the fact that im in a tracker 1648ncs, didn't know how I would manage to get that weight mounted on the front of the boat, curious as to how you did it as well.. Looks nice.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks great Frank. Are those hubbels? They look just like mine. If they are , best light out there. Mine are on their 7th year. That setup shoud put some groceries in the boat.400 watt???


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Frank
> How do you have those lights mounted to the boat?


Marc I got Brad to weld a piece of aluminum angle to the 1 inch top rail then I drilled threw the angle and the center of the top rail with two 5/16th ss bolts


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jtrump said:


> I kind of strayed away from hps because of the fact that im in a tracker 1648ncs, didn't know how I would manage to get that weight mounted on the front of the boat, curious as to how you did it as well.. Looks nice.


there mounted on the front as you see but when the boats in tow or running from spot to spot they roll back inside the boat


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> Looks great Frank. Are those hubbels? They look just like mine. If they are , best light out there. Mine are on their 7th year. That setup shoud put some groceries in the boat.400 watt???


Yep, Terry they are exactly like yours lol I bought them from Consolidated Electrical supply in loxley Hubbel 400 watt Im gonna replace all the small screws and the two big bolts at the bottom with stainless steal and paint the brackets with that thick trunk paint coating


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I need sunglasses and them lights ain't even on yet!!! Looks great, like the rail too!!!! No falling overboard fer ya!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank thats exactly what I did. I took the star washers out that come with the lights and used stainless lock washers.Sprayed my brackets with flexseal. Sprayed my reflectors with high temp white and it does make a difference. Ought to be a killing machine. The small screws are stainless, the bolts are not.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

thats a fine lookin boat. Now go get some flounder blood on it.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Did you provide the materials or did he? I'm looking to have my new one made from square aluminum and haven't been able to find quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jsh1904 said:


> Did you provide the materials or did he? I'm looking to have my new one made from square aluminum and haven't been able to find quite what I'm looking for.


He did.


----------

